# The Gods' Day To Die - Greek Gods vs. Modern Crazy



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The Gods' Day to Die

By David Welch, now available from Amazon in e-book, audio, and paperback.

Desmond Taylor--a free-spirited loner and heir to a family fortune--didn't mean to fall in love. But when he stumbles upon a beautiful archer deep in the wilderness, they begin an electrifying and wild romance like no other. To make matters even more complicated, the woman is the goddess Artemis.

Like her Mount Olympus kin, Artemis has walked among mortals for thousands of years. But Desmond and Artemis's isolated paradise is violently shattered when they're tracked down by the goddess Athena's insane mortal son: a man hell-bent on killing every last god.

Thrown into a fight to the death, Desmond finds himself traveling the globe at Artemis's side, dodging bullets and proving himself as a fighter. Now, the gods must come together to defend themselves--or risk dying violently at the hands of the psychopath who is hot on their heels. While they are skilled in battle, there are but a few gods left to fight the steady onslaught of mercenaries sent by their vicious nemesis. Can Desmond stop the massacre of the last immortals, or could this truly be the gods' day to die?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

It's Greek Gods vs. Modern Crazy.  Sure fix if you want a rollicking action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Eleven four and five-star reviews on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The bad guys have money, access, numbers, and a brutal ex-KGB agent to lead them.  But the good guys have the God of War, the one 'God' who truly lives up to his reputation...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

If all legends are based on a kernel of truth, what could possibly explain the Olympians?  And how can they possibly still be around and kicking today?  Science brigs legend to life in The Gods' Day To Die...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Come meet Dionysus, the bi-polar, depressive God of Wine.  He sleeps around, takes stupid risks, and has been self-medicating for going on four millennia.  Is there anything left to this wreck of a man?  Will he help his fellow immortals survive their pursuers, or just get in the way.  Find out for yourself in The Gods' Day To Die...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Athena, Goddess of Wisdom...but maybe not the Goddess of Common Sense.  When a past mistake catches up with her Athena finds herself in the hands of her mad son, the object of his violent obsession.  He wants her to die, but not before she watches all of her family meet their end at his hands.  Will Athena be forced to watch her family die one-by-one?  After thousands of years will she meet her death as nothing more than a madman's trophy?  Find out for yourself in The Gods' Day To Die...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Hera, 'Queen' of the Gods.  Long past her jealous stage, she has become the practical glue that holds together the few remaining Olympians.  A business woman of great skill, she bank-rolls the family and makes sure their 'identities' stay current and legit.  But now she finds herself taking care of two children who just lost their mother, and trying to keep Zeus centered as he watches his children die.  Her enemy has as many resources as she does, and far less compunction about breaking laws.  Will she be able to hold the family together?  Find out in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Aphrodite, goddess of love, a legendary beauty who has finally found a measure of stability and happiness with Ares, the love of her life.  Forever concerned about her husband's dark past, the last thing she wants to see is the family drawn into a battle that might bring out his old ways.  Truly a lover, she finds herself being drawn more and more into a fight that can't be avoided in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Zeus, the first immortal, the oldest of the Gods, the oldest human being alive.  With his infamous temper long cooled, Zeus spends his day raising his kids and enjoying the comforts of family.  It's a life that fits him, and has brought him satisfaction and happiness for many long centuries.  But now he's watching his children die, one-by-one.  Perhaps it's time for the world-shaking man of old to reemerge...see for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ares, the God of War, the most lethal human being to ever walk the planet...now a quiet man who only brings out the warrior within for a good reason.  And with his family's lives on the life, he has reason enough.  No single man poses much of a threat, but he faces odds that will press even his formidable skills.  Will he be able to rally his family, or will he just be the victim of THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Artemis, Goddess of the Hunt, the best shot in the business.  One of the most reserved of the Olympians, she hasn't seriously though about finding a partner for a century.  Now drawn into an irresistible romance with Desmond Taylor, she finds herself wondering if being around him is just putting the poor man at risk, given the ruthlessness of the people hunting her.  But she's not the type to give up something she loves just because its dangerous...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Desmond Taylor, God of...convoluted logical chains.  Okay, so he's not a God or an immortal or anything like that.  He's just a guy who fell in love with a woman who happened to be a Goddess, and he's not the type to run off just because some nut-job is gunning for her.  Guess he's old fashioned like that.  To what lengths will this quirky lone-wolf go to protect the first woman he's ever really loved?  Find out for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

If all legends are based on a kernel of truth, what could possibly explain the Olympians?  And how can they possibly still be around and kicking today?  Science brings legend to life in The Gods' Day To Die...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

If all legends are based on a kernel of truth, what could possibly explain the Olympians?  And how can they possibly still be around and kicking today?  Science brings legend to life in The Gods' Day To Die...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

It's Greek Gods vs. Modern Crazy.  Sure fix if you want a rollicking action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

It's Greek Gods vs. Modern Crazy.  Sure fix if you want a rollicking action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

It's Greek Gods vs. Modern Crazy.  Sure fix if you want a rollicking action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The bad guys have money, access, numbers, and a brutal ex-KGB agent to lead them.  But the good guys have the God of War, the one 'God' who truly lives up to his reputation...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Come meet Dionysus, the bi-polar, depressive God of Wine.  He sleeps around, takes stupid risks, and has been self-medicating for going on four millennia.  Is there anything left to this wreck of a man?  Will he help his fellow immortals survive their pursuers, or just get in the way.  Find out for yourself in The Gods' Day To Die...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Athena, Goddess of Wisdom...but maybe not the Goddess of Common Sense.  When a past mistake catches up with her Athena finds herself in the hands of her mad son, the object of his violent obsession.  He wants her to die, but not before she watches all of her family meet their end at his hands.  Will Athena be forced to watch her family die one-by-one?  After thousands of years will she meet her death as nothing more than a madman's trophy?  Find out for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...
Modify message


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Hera, 'Queen' of the Gods.  Long past her jealous stage, she has become the practical glue that holds together the few remaining Olympians.  A business woman of great skill, she bank-rolls the family and makes sure their 'identities' stay current and legit.  But now she finds herself taking care of two children who just lost their mother, and trying to keep Zeus centered as he watches his children die.  Her enemy has as many resources as she does, and far less compunction about breaking laws.  Will she be able to hold the family together?  Find out in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Aphrodite, goddess of love, a legendary beauty who has finally found a measure of stability and happiness with Ares, the love of her life.  Forever concerned about her husband's dark past, the last thing she wants to see is the family drawn into a battle that might bring out his old ways.  Truly a lover, she finds herself being drawn more and more into a fight that can't be avoided in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Zeus, the first immortal, the oldest of the Gods, the oldest human being alive.  With his infamous temper long cooled, Zeus spends his day raising his kids and enjoying the comforts of family.  It's a life that fits him, and has brought him satisfaction and happiness for many long centuries.  But now he's watching his children die, one-by-one.  Perhaps it's time for the world-shaking man of old to reemerge...see for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Only $1.99 until May 20, 2016!  Get a great adventure at a great price.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ares, the God of War, the most lethal human being to ever walk the planet...now a quiet man who only brings out the warrior within for a good reason.  And with his family's lives on the life, he has reason enough.  No single man poses much of a threat, but he faces odds that will press even his formidable skills.  Will he be able to rally his family, or will he just be the victim of THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...

Only $1.99 on Kindle until May 20th!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Artemis, Goddess of the Hunt, the best shot in the business.  One of the most reserved of the Olympians, she hasn't seriously though about finding a partner for a century.  Now drawn into an irresistible romance with Desmond Taylor, she finds herself wondering if being around him is just putting the poor man at risk, given the ruthlessness of the people hunting her.  But she's not the type to give up something she loves just because its dangerous...

THE GODS" DAY TO DIE, only $1.99 until May 20th!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Desmond Taylor, God of...convoluted logical chains.  Okay, so he's not a God or an immortal or anything like that.  He's just a guy who fell in love with a woman who happened to be a Goddess, and he's not the type to run off just because some nut-job is gunning for her.  Guess he's old fashioned like that.  To what lengths will this quirky lone-wolf go to protect the first woman he's ever really loved?  Find out for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


Also, look for my new book, THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, on Amazon in the weeks ahead!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

How could evolution come up with a human being who never ages and never gets sick?  How can modern science undo nature has created?  And how far would an immortal go to make sure that modern science does so?  See for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE!

Also, my new book, THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, has its own thread and is available for purchase from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

As the son of a millionaire, Desmond Taylor expected a lot out of life. Handsome, intelligent, and well-educated, he always foresaw a future of great things for himself. Things didn't quite turn out that way though, and the reality of life turned out to be far different that his youthful delusions. He certainly didn't expect to find out that immortals were real, and that he'd fallen in love with one. But he did, and now the only thing he expects out of himself is to protect the woman he loves the best he can. And given that he has no military or combat training, and is going up against skilled mercenaries with no mercy to speak of, being able to protect the love of his life is a very _big_ if...

Can Desmond rise to the occasion? See for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lenka Sidorov, a bad man with some _epic_ mommy issues. The son of Athena and a Soviet apparatchik, he inherited his father's sadism and his mother's intelligence. For a lifetime he's harbored a grudge against his mother, due to her fleeing the Soviet Union after imprisonment and leaving him behind. Now facing a slow death from lung caner, Lenka's hate has blossomed into psychotic madness. He's dedicated his remaining days to hunting down the few remaining immortals, and making his mother watch as they all die, one by one. And due to a lifetime working in Russian intelligence agencies, Lenka has enough tricks, and enough dirt on powerful people, to actually pull it off. He's got nothing to loose, and is bound and determined to see all the Olympians falls. Can he pull it off? Find out for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Duscha Sidorova, the daughter of a psychopath, has convinced herself that she is the 'baddest' woman in the whole of the world. A bit crazy herself, she's fond of violence, torture, even a touch of masochism. And to prove just how bad she is, she's got it in her heart to take down Ares; to prove to the world that not even the God of War can stand up to the likes of her. But Duscha isn't quite the natural at madness that her father is, and it's an open question as to whether she can hold her own against Ares, or has just _convinced_ herself she can...

See what happens in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For thousands of years the gods of old have never understand why they are the way they are, why they are immortal. But in this age of genetic engineering they're finally getting the answers they've been seeking for so long. But what happens when one of the gods dos the unimaginable, and finds a way to turn_ off_ his immortality...

See for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Desmond Taylor--a free-spirited loner and heir to a family fortune--didn't mean to fall in love. But when he stumbles upon a beautiful archer deep in the wilderness, they begin an electrifying and wild romance like no other. To make matters even more complicated, the woman is the goddess Artemis.

Like her Mount Olympus kin, Artemis has walked among mortals for thousands of years. But Desmond and Artemis's isolated paradise is violently shattered when they're tracked down by the goddess Athena's insane mortal son: a man hell-bent on killing every last god.

Thrown into a fight to the death, Desmond finds himself traveling the globe at Artemis's side, dodging bullets and proving himself as a fighter. Now, the gods must come together to defend themselves--or risk dying violently at the hands of the psychopath who is hot on their heels. While they are skilled in battle, there are but a few gods left to fight the steady onslaught of mercenaries sent by their vicious nemesis. Can Desmond stop the massacre of the last immortals, or could this truly be the gods' day to die?


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

It's Greek Gods vs. Modern Crazy.  Sure fix if you want a rollicking action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

When one of the gods' own mortal children turns against them it'll take everything they have so survive his god-killing rampage...THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Science fiction, action-adventure, and a touch of fantasy come together in this globe-trotting adventure!  The Gods' Day To Doe, available in paperback, e-book, or audio from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The gods of old are coming to an end, one way or another...see how it goes down in this scifi action-adventure.  THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Their day has come, but they're not the kind to go quietly...

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Come meet Dionysus, the bi-polar, depressive God of Wine.  He sleeps around, takes stupid risks, and has been self-medicating for going on four millennia.  Is there anything left to this wreck of a man?  Will he help his fellow immortals survive their pursuers, or just get in the way.  Find out for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Athena, Goddess of Wisdom...but maybe not the Goddess of Common Sense.  When a past mistake catches up with her Athena finds herself in the hands of her mad son, the object of his violent obsession.  He wants her to die, but not before she watches all of her family meet their end at his hands.  Will Athena be forced to watch her family die one-by-one?  After thousands of years will she meet her death as nothing more than a madman's trophy?  Find out for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...

Also, keep an eye out for my next book, CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon June 1st!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Hera, 'Queen' of the Gods.  Long past her jealous stage, she has become the practical glue that holds together the few remaining Olympians.  A business woman of great skill, she bank-rolls the family and makes sure their 'identities' stay current and legit.  But now she finds herself taking care of two children who just lost their mother, and trying to keep Zeus centered as he watches his children die.  Her enemy has as many resources as she does, and far less compunction about breaking laws.  Will she be able to hold the family together?  Find out in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Aphrodite, goddess of love, a legendary beauty who has finally found a measure of stability and happiness with Ares, the love of her life.  Forever concerned about her husband's dark past, the last thing she wants to see is the family drawn into a battle that might bring out his old ways.  Truly a lover, she finds herself being drawn more and more into a fight that can't be avoided in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Zeus, the first immortal, the oldest of the Gods, the oldest human being alive.  With his infamous temper long cooled, Zeus spends his day raising his kids and enjoying the comforts of family.  It's a life that fits him, and has brought him satisfaction and happiness for many long centuries.  But now he's watching his children die, one-by-one.  Perhaps it's time for the world-shaking man of old to reemerge...see for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ares, the God of War, the most lethal human being to ever walk the planet...now a quiet man who only brings out the warrior within for a good reason.  And with his family's lives on the life, he has reason enough.  No single man poses much of a threat, but he faces odds that will press even his formidable skills.  Will he be able to rally his family, or will he just be the victim of THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Artemis, Goddess of the Hunt, the best shot in the business.  One of the most reserved of the Olympians, she hasn't seriously though about finding a partner for a century.  Now drawn into an irresistible romance with Desmond Taylor, she finds herself wondering if being around him is just putting the poor man at risk, given the ruthlessness of the people hunting her.  But she's not the type to give up something she loves just because its dangerous...THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Hera, 'Queen' of the Gods.  Long past her jealous stage, she has become the practical glue that holds together the few remaining Olympians.  A business woman of great skill, she bank-rolls the family and makes sure their 'identities' stay current and legit.  But now she finds herself taking care of two children who just lost their mother, and trying to keep Zeus centered as he watches his children die.  Her enemy has as many resources as she does, and far less compunction about breaking laws.  Will she be able to hold the family together?  Find out in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Desmond Taylor, God of...convoluted logical chains.  Okay, so he's not a God or an immortal or anything like that.  He's just a guy who fell in love with a woman who happened to be a Goddess, and he's not the type to run off just because some nut-job is gunning for her.  Guess he's old fashioned like that.  To what lengths will this quirky lone-wolf go to protect the first woman he's ever really loved?  Find out for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The bad guys have money, access, numbers, and a brutal ex-KGB agent to lead them.  But the good guys have the God of War, the one 'God' who truly lives up to his reputation...

THE GODS DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

If all legends are based on a kernel of truth, what could possibly explain the Olympians?  And how can they possibly still be around and kicking today?  Science brigs legend to life in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Come meet Dionysus, the bi-polar, depressive God of Wine.  He sleeps around, takes stupid risks, and has been self-medicating for going on four millennia.  Is there anything left to this wreck of a man?  Will he help his fellow immortals survive their pursuers, or just get in the way.  Find out for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE... Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Athena, Goddess of Wisdom...but maybe not the Goddess of Common Sense.  When a past mistake catches up with her Athena finds herself in the hands of her mad son, the object of his violent obsession.  He wants her to die, but not before she watches all of her family meet their end at his hands.  Will Athena be forced to watch her family die one-by-one?  After thousands of years will she meet her death as nothing more than a madman's trophy?  Find out for yourself in The GODS' DAY TO DIE...available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Keep an eye out for my newest book, THE BOYS OF THE BREACH, now available for pre-order!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Hera, 'Queen' of the Gods.  Long past her jealous stage, she has become the practical glue that holds together the few remaining Olympians.  A business woman of great skill, she bank-rolls the family and makes sure their 'identities' stay current and legit.  But now she finds herself taking care of two children who just lost their mother, and trying to keep Zeus centered as he watches his children die.  Her enemy has as many resources as she does, and far less compunction about breaking laws.  Will she be able to hold the family together?  Find out in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...

Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Aphrodite, goddess of love, a legendary beauty who has finally found a measure of stability and happiness with Ares, the love of her life.  Forever concerned about her husband's dark past, the last thing she wants to see is the family drawn into a battle that might bring out his old ways.  Truly a lover, she finds herself being drawn more and more into a fight that can't be avoided in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...

FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Zeus, the first immortal, the oldest of the Gods, the oldest human being alive.  With his infamous temper long cooled, Zeus spends his day raising his kids and enjoying the comforts of family.  It's a life that fits him, and has brought him satisfaction and happiness for many long centuries.  But now he's watching his children die, one-by-one.  Perhaps it's time for the world-shaking man of old to reemerge...see for yourself in THE GODS' DAY TO DIE.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ares, the God of War, the most lethal human being to ever walk the planet...now a quiet man who only brings out the warrior within for a good reason.  And with his family's lives on the life, he has reason enough.  No single man poses much of a threat, but he faces odds that will press even his formidable skills.  Will he be able to rally his family, or will he just be the victim of THE GODS' DAY TO DIE...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Artemis, Goddess of the Hunt, the best shot in the business.  One of the most reserved of the Olympians, she hasn't seriously though about finding a partner for a century.  Now drawn into an irresistible romance with Desmond Taylor, she finds herself wondering if being around him is just putting the poor man at risk, given the ruthlessness of the people hunting her.  But she's not the type to give up something she loves just because its dangerous...

THE GODS DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Also, keep an eye out for my new western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, now available for pre-order.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: 'Action, love, hate, religion, and logic are all presented brilliantly in The Gods' Day to Die...Welch writes so authoritatively about the way extreme longevity really works that it leaves the reader suspicious. Could he write on this topic with such force without himself being one of these quasi-immortals? It does leave one wondering....'

THE GODS DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Also keep an eye out for my new western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, available 10/7.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review:  The reader is treated to discussions on genetics, religion, nature versus nurture, and a number of other topics...The God of War, Ares, has been a Christian since Jesus walked the Earth? David Welch says yes and, for me at least, makes it entirely believable. If the immortals find a medical way to become mortal, are they simply committing slow suicide, a sin that will consign them to Hell? Good question. Desmond, the self-styled God of Logic Chains and the lone mortal human fighting on the side of the few remaining long-lived Olympians, finds out his most powerful weapons are his quick mind and sharp tongue? Interestingly, the answer is yes. Most of the ancient myths are so twisted away from the original realities that they make Hollywood look truthful? Absolutely.'

THE GODS DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Good read and interesting premise for those into action fantasy with some romance. Has a novel combination of Christianity with Greek Gods.

I read this one because I liked the author's first book, Chaos Quarter, which is more space opera with a twist."

THE GODS DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon in ebook and paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon Review: "When Amazon emails me recommendations based on my past purchase history, I scan the books and download a sample if one looks like it has potential. Once in a while the sample hooks me and I buy the book; that's what happened here. It turned out to be a very intelligent and entertaining read, based on a unique plot idea. I don't want to give away too many details beyond what the synopsis provides: Immortal gods, mortal man, deadly conflict. Except that it's not a fantasy novel and there's no magic involved, just straightforward fiction which posits a particular premise and explores the ramifications. There are so many ways that the story and the characters could have gone off-track, but those pitfalls are avoided. The science is plausible-sounding, and there aren't any gaping plot holes.

But don't think I'm damning the book with faint praise. Rather I'm trying to alleviate the natural concerns some people might have after reading just the description, but without revealing too much. I really enjoyed the book, and I heartily recommend it. I very rarely bother to write an Amazon review to pan a book (unless it really deserves it and I'm upset that it badly wasted my time). Usually I just read and move on. Once in a while I'm motivated to write a review for a book that has amply earned my support. This is one of those times.

So download a Kindle sample and get hooked too. Or just buy it. I think you'll be glad you did.

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "According to the cover you might expect a good amount of archery is involved in this story, but you would be wrong! Only a small amount in practice. Mainly the story involves gods who are actually immortals with no supernatural abilities. This story takes place in modern times. An insane nephew who isn't immortal is dying of cancer and takes out his revenge on all immortals. Plenty of superb action with guns. The fighting in the numerous tunnels is awesome and extremely exciting to read. A very enjoyable book!"

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available from Amazon, ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I really enjoyed this book! It was a lot of fun! If you get a chance give it a read"

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available of Amazon, ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I really enjoyed this book because of the unexpected characters that were a big part of this story. I thought these people were ancient fables but were actual gods who may live among us today. The story "God's Day to Die" has a unique plot with lots love, strife, and action."

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon in ebook, audiobook, or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


Also keep an eye out for my upcoming epic poem, THE KNIGHT AND THE SHIELDMAIDEN, now available for pre-order.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "This book has the reader captivated. I read it was impressed with it, loaned it to my husband. He read almost non-stop until he finished..."

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available from Amazon, ebook, paprback, or audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I had a really great time reading this book! It took me back to Jr. High School when we were studying the Greek Gods in Latin class. This was a fascinating, thought provoking reminder of the classics. I would definitely read more from David Welch."

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, audio, and paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "It was surprisingly interesting, not as far fetched as I expected. There was a good plot, and descriptive line. Read it in two days."

THE GODS DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, audio, and paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I really enjoyed the story and it made me wonder 'are there these immortal physically focused beings among us?' It was a fun adventure!"

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, and audio. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Surprisingly good. All the Greek gods and then some are really human, sort of. Don't want any spoilers, so I won't describe them any more. Interesting plot, toss in a real mortal among immortals, lots of gun battles and the like. Characters fleshed out very well. I did not think you could write a book about some classic gods and make it readable to real people. But David Welch does so. Romance galore, some fascinating answers about immortality. Good adventure and the plot never stalls.

And the writing style is conversational, not difficult to follow at all. You expect novels like this to be full of awkward terms and names you cannot pronounce, but such was not the case. The author is to be commended on this point if none other."

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, and audio. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Excellent story, great characters great idea, very well executed.
This is a book that is hard to put down. You get very involved with the characters. Great insight into A different point of view. "

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, or audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "very moving story. makes some very interesting points about mortality "

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "
I picked this one up from my recommended list and was blown away by the writing.I think this is the author's second novel to be published and his writing is top notch. He writes real people, good action, and engrossing narrative.

So when I say real people, I mean immortal beings who were the basis for the legends Greek Gods. Without revealing much, the story centers around Desmond, who falls in love with Artemis, Goddess of the Hunt after a chance encounter. What complicates this is the assassination attempt by her mortal, psychotic nephew - he happens to hate all the immortals because he ain't one. And he has a psychotic killer for a dad. And he has Mommy issues with his mom, Athena.

It's a good action story. There's no magic, no hi tech weapons, no exotic cars; just a family thousands of years old on the run from an ex-KGB thug and his team of mercenaries.It's a good action thriller. "

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, or audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I do not write many reviews. I know I should write many more in support of independent authors. My bad. I felt compelled to write one after I completed reading this novel though.

This is a take on some very old and often written about subject matter. However the author, David Welch, has taken liberty to throw away all of our preconceptions of the greek gods as they have been written about in the past and more recently. This tale is thoroughly modernized, out side the box, new and up to date. It has many thought provoking moments, in addition to, loves and plenty of action. I enjoyed it tremendously and recommend it. I hope you will enjoy this novel as much as I did."

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE< available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, and audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


Also, keep an eye out for my new book, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available August 16th.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Definitely a different prospective on the Ancient Greek mythology. Good story, well developed characters, and well written. I recommend this book. "

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, or audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


Also, keep an eye out for my new book, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, now available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "The unique nature of this tale kept me turning the pages late into the night. The characters are made compelling and pace is great for a weekend read. "

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, or audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star review, "This was a well around entertaining read, that I will be sure to read in the future, count on it"

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, and audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star review: "I borrowed it for my monthly Kindle choice and listened to it on a drive to New Orleans. It made the trip up and back enjoyable. I thought it was pretty originial, modern day gods being pursued by a pyscho. The characters were good, action was great. No vampires, werewolves ,zombies or witches. "

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, and audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Good story, well written. Would like to read more of this type of book. Will be looking for more by David Welch."

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, and audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Enjoyable read - not too heavy, not too light, just a fun read. "

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, or audio, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a four-star Amazon review: "I really enjoyed this book. If you like Greek gods and the possiblity that they could be alive today, then this is your kind of book. Our man guy meets a gorgeous gal, of course she is gorgeous, she is a Greek god. But soon she is on the run for her live. Seems someone is picking off the last of the gods. Really exciting with wonderful characters, good plot, and lots of action. Narrator is awesome. He performs the voices and keeps the action and emotions perfect. "

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, or audio. Available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a four-star Amazon review: "The synopsis says it all. Your gods of mythology walk the Earth and fall in love will mortals. Pretty boring right? Well through in some more reasonable explanations and then you have something to work with. The Gods' Day to Die follows a group of special people who can't die in any normal means and are forced to love many lives watching as others live and die. That is what this book is about. Throw in a jealous has nothing left to live for sociopath and you have a fast paced story with plenty of adult themes to it. "

THE GODS' DAY TO DIE, available on Amazon, ebook, paperback, or audio. Available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------

